# 1988? Mongoose Expert for sale. Need help on value.



## ramini99 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi everyone. I just registered here in hopes of getting an approximate value for my bicycle. This is mine from when I was a kid, its in pretty good condition. I believe its a 1988 Mongoose Expert. My dad had the tires changed a few years ago and also had new grips put onto the handles (still have the old grips). Other than that, everything is original. If any of you could help me out with any info on this bike I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance! ( I will get another photo soon which actually shows the handle bars)


----------



## undercover_poe (Mar 10, 2019)

Probably 300-600 dollars


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

